# 1st Ever Soil Test Results



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Any suggestions. Need N and K. Thinking of a 1lb/1000 sqft of N and what of K and phosph


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

?


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

I have moss due to drainage issues. I have a ton of dandelions and I found 11 thistle in the in fact stage. I sprayed with 2oz per gallon to spot spray with crossbow. Trying to get my soil in great condition. Reseed this fall.

I wanted to use some iron to get rid of the remaining moss, add some compost to those areas. Havent put any fert down yet. If weather permits I'll do my first mow tomorrow. Connecticuts been crazy.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The soil looks good. All it needs it potassium. Ideally SOP 2lb/ksqft monthly. Check the soil remediation guide for more info.


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Last year I switched from Milo to Carbon X. I put down some humic from K4L. I'll put down SOP at 2lb and N at 1 pound.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you want to use carbon earth products, the XGRN will be a great choice. It is made with sop.


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

I have 3 bags of Carbon X. I believe the 24-0-4. I was actually going to an ag store and grab SOP, ferrous sulfate and possibly urea for my fall blitz.


----------

